# Sneak peak... Specialized disc bikes



## m_s (Nov 20, 2007)

What's Specialized's hang-up with making a good looking cross fork? Lord have mercy. The paint job is nice on the second one though, so that's good.


----------



## pdainsworth (Jun 6, 2004)

The new Tricross and Crux with discs. Will be out some time in July....


----------



## cs1 (Sep 16, 2003)

I like the first one better.


----------



## silverado (Aug 25, 2006)

Too bad they're made by Specialized... I don't like their litigious ways.

135mm rear hubs, I presume.


----------



## JSPELL (Apr 30, 2011)

Any more info out there? I really want a carbon bike with disc brakes!


----------



## Sadlebred (Nov 19, 2002)

Are they mechanical disks? Any word on what brand?


----------



## m_s (Nov 20, 2007)

Sadlebred said:


> Are they mechanical disks? Any word on what brand?


Those are clearly Avids


----------



## pdainsworth (Jun 6, 2004)

Yup. BB5 or 7, depending on the model.


----------



## m_s (Nov 20, 2007)

Why does it show me as having the first post and authoring the thread? RBR is effed.


----------



## IANick (Apr 12, 2007)

Any clue as to what the msrp may be?


----------



## pdainsworth (Jun 6, 2004)

MSRP will be $1900 on the Tricross and it should be available in July. The info on the Crux is, as yet, unknown.


----------



## hawss (May 23, 2007)




----------



## jroden (Jun 15, 2004)

I don't get the gearing they have been using, with the massive cluster in the back, the tiny small ring and the over-large big ring. I do a fair bit of racing and never see anyone decent riding with a 32 cog, I wonder what they are thinking with that spec?


----------



## 196nautique (Sep 23, 2005)

I think the Tricross is their sometimes racing sometimes touring bike.

The Crux is the race bike, probably has a different spec.


----------



## pdainsworth (Jun 6, 2004)

196nautique said:


> I think the Tricross is their sometimes racing sometimes touring bike.
> 
> The Crux is the race bike, probably has a different spec.



Yup... the Tricross is marketed as a dirt road bike, or touring bike, though with appropriate gearing, could be raced.


----------



## Magsdad (Jun 29, 2005)

hawss said:


>


Man, love both. Brushed aluminum is great, but so is flat black. Mmmmm.


----------



## Killroy (Feb 9, 2006)

I'm looking forward to disc specific carbon cross frames. No Avids, thankyou. I'll put some hydraulic discs on.


----------



## zuuds (Nov 23, 2009)

Interesting, any word on the rear hub spacing (130 or 135) and tire clearance?


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*my buddy has an older tricross*

and it never ran right with a triple and an MTB rear drivetrain
he's now running Ultegra Double/ rear der and 12/27 cassette and is much happier


----------



## cmdrpiffle (Mar 28, 2006)

Does anyone know what that crank is on the silver Tricross? I'm thinking the small chainring is smaller than a 34...

Cheers!


----------



## Splaticus (Apr 20, 2011)

Man, I really like the finish on that silver Tricross. Nice to see some subtlety from the big S.


----------



## MichaelB (Feb 28, 2010)

Splaticus said:


> Man, I really like the finish on that silver Tricross. Nice to see some subtlety from the big S.


Agree there 100%.

Now if they could only spell Specialised properly ....


----------



## cs1 (Sep 16, 2003)

silverado said:


> Too bad they're made by Specialized... I don't like their litigious ways.
> 
> 135mm rear hubs, I presume.


Examples please.


----------



## Killroy (Feb 9, 2006)

Is one of these carbon fiber? Weight?


----------



## ErekM (Dec 29, 2005)

Killroy said:


> Is one of these carbon fiber? Weight?


Maybe the flat black one? Although the tube shapes don't really resemble the current carbon Crux.


----------



## nathanbal (Feb 23, 2009)

cs1 said:


> Examples please.


are you serious? they are the microsoft of the bike industry. they made a business out of buying other companies for their IP and then suing others using it without royalties. on the mountain bike side of their business in particular.


----------

